# Wiz Khalifa- The new snoop



## Standupp (Aug 17, 2010)

Anyone like Wiz? I love his new Album: Kush and Orange Juice!

Makes me feel on top of the world! Specially when high haha


----------



## khm916 (Aug 17, 2010)

He is not the new anything....I dont like his music, i know some people that do but i would much rather listen to e40.


----------



## Standupp (Aug 17, 2010)

khm916 said:


> He is not the new anything....I dont like his music, i know some people that do but i would much rather listen to e40.


Lol i just referred to snoop cause he smokes alot of weed hehe.

wheres the -rep button? haha jk man


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 17, 2010)

Still Blazin, Lemon Kush, Smoker Face


----------



## Standupp (Aug 17, 2010)

Johnney!!! Still Blazin is such a dope song

going to his concert in oct.

fyi: Checked out your graffs bro! looks ill man!


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah its sick. i was listening to it when i posted haha.

Nice nice. Make sure to take an Oz, and roll a blunt for him and ask him to smoke it with you haha.


----------



## Standupp (Aug 17, 2010)

Aw man that'd be the time of my life tokin wit wiz haa!


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 17, 2010)

Haha it really is that easy.. I was at Paid Dues music festival and i smoked a blunt with a worker for a VIP pass which i then sold to some girl for 60 bucks LOL. I was already backstage toking it with atmosphere.. if you know him.


----------



## Standupp (Aug 17, 2010)

do...i...know....him? Dude hes such an inspiration! his music is life man! you know whats up. Man youre lucky thats sick


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 17, 2010)

yeah he speaks the truth. yeah my cousin is really good friends with him. she goes to all his shows. she was also dating "2MEX" for a bit. he wrote a song about her supposedly and in it, its like "i say i love you and she says i love slug" or some crap like that lol. But yeah hes a sick dude. He blows your mind when he starts talking about serious shit.


----------



## Standupp (Aug 17, 2010)

dude he blows my mind like the time i took acid lol


----------



## andar (Aug 17, 2010)

atmosphere is his group his name is slug


----------



## andar (Aug 17, 2010)

Standupp said:


> Anyone like Wiz? I love his new Album: Kush and Orange Juice!
> 
> Makes me feel on top of the world! Specially when high haha


did you see my wiz khalifa thread like 5 or ten down below this one?


----------



## tomito2121 (Aug 17, 2010)

Wiz Khalifa is the shit.
Taylor Gang or get punched by midgets! lol
have you heard Heart & Soul?


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Aug 17, 2010)

This Plane, Ink my Whole Body

Two good songs, other than that he's pretty garbage.


----------



## JonathanBlaze (Aug 18, 2010)

Mezmerized is my fav track off kush and OJ. Wiz is the truth. Good thing Atlantic signed him.

As far as peeps hatin' just let him hate. e40? lol go back to 1996. e40 is a legend don't get me wrong, but as far as his pull in the game right now it's about zero. Wiz is the future and e40 is the past. 

How old is e40 now anyway? 45?


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 18, 2010)

Wiz is the shit but i dont see how you came up with him being the new snoop. He is who he is Smoke Somethin.............


----------



## JonathanBlaze (Aug 18, 2010)

ya he def aint the new snoop


----------



## andar (Aug 18, 2010)

yea and he said the same thing about e40 in my thread. do you only listen to e40 and noone else?


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 13, 2010)

towel unda the door we wasnt supposed to even smoke, i aint trippin neva slipper slackin on my pimpin.
drop that nerd you with come smoke a joint with he who's winning.


 wiz goes ham


----------

